# Long time Lurker-finally made account



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 3, 2011)

hey guys just wanted to introduce myself. been reading these forums for a while and am a loyal naps customer and finally decided to make an account


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*BlueJayMuscle* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## crazyfrog (Oct 3, 2011)

good to have you! Your experience is welcomed!


----------



## brazey (Oct 4, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## squigader (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome dude! You're gonna like this place I'm sure.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 5, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## cube789 (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks guys! lookin forward to quality information from here


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!
Great forum, Haven't been here long, but great forum so far!


----------



## Gena Marie (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are glad you decided to join


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 6, 2011)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> hey guys just wanted to introduce myself. been reading these forums for a while and am a loyal naps customer and finally decided to make an account



It's always great when the lurkers come and join the party! 

Welcome

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks again guys. its been great so far


----------



## PurchasePepRep (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome BlueJayMuscle good to have you hear


----------



## Ehull2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome. Best Forum around.


----------

